# moving to Dubai in April...



## Joanne-Marie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
My husband and i will be moving to Dubai with his work in April and i am looking for information regarding personal experiences about having children and the medical system while we are there.
We have planned to start our family this year and i dont want this move to interupt this decision.
If any one has become pregnant and has gone through the various health systems in Dubai, please can you contact me?
I have read various sites about how you need to pay for different tests / scans and visits and that private health care is available but i would like a personal touch to the information i am gathering.
I look forward to hearing from you soon!
Kind regards
Jo


----------



## helene12 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Joannne, We are moving to dubai too in March April this year .
and have a family . its nice to see other families are thinking the same .
My background is in the spa industry. So Im hoping to manage a day spa or work in one part time.
My partner is a professional ceramic and marble kitchen and bathroom renovator ( lays tiles ) .
Where are you looking to move to ?
I dont know much about the health system , but if it beats waiting 6 hours in 
emergency In Australia its got to be better.
( thats where we live now.)
Regards Helen


----------



## dropzonecarl (Jan 10, 2008)

*moving to Dubai*

Hi Jo, 
I am also moving to Dubai together with my wife at the end of February. 
I have been there a few times, and have lived and worked in various places around the world. 
I am British, and I have found that once you get to know a different place you will find that you have far fewer worries than you first imagine. I currently live in Manila with my Filipina wife, and I would sooner my wife gave birth in a private hospital in Manila. a third world country! than the NHS in Britain. 

My new work mates, whom I have met and talking with, all assured me that they have very good health care and education in Dubai, and I have no reason not to believe them. 

Hope you enjoy your life there in Dubai, I fully intend to.


----------

